# Kill Grubs and not Grass



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have never had a problem with Grubx killing my lawn, it does a good job with the grubs though ..........


----------



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have also had very good results with no lawn damage either by product or those pesty grubs with Bayer Advanced Season Long Grub Killer .I have used both over the years and seem to work equal well just make sure you get it down as stated on package ( time and water in ) ..... Kerry


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think it says so on the GrubX bag but the beetles lay their eggs and the grubs hatch in the July-August time frame so the GrubX works best (3 lb. per 1000 sq. ft.) then when the grubs are small. By now (late spring) the grubs are large and IMHO you need lots more GrubX to kill them. They also make other brands of grub killer specially for springtime but you need lots of it (9 lb per 1000 sq. ft. for bagged Sevin) then too.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

We used milky spores and followed directions as to how much to use. 
The Scott dispenser cart was dumping this stuff out at several times the recommended dose and E-mails to the spore manuf. and Scott were ignored as to why this was happening.

The grubs seem to be gone but they may have gone away on their own.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

A.
What grubs are you trying to kill?

B.
Something has to be really wrong for a grub killer (insecticide) to damage the grass.


----------

